# Does being big make you hard??



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Discuss

I reckon 100% it does


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on ones perspective


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

It does make people think you are,

I have floored a few fat kids though.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Majority of the time, there's always a way to bring them down though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I've said on here before - I'd rather have been hit by the 11 st 4 lb version of me than the 17st 10lb current version


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think it does, being big allows you to become the real man that you should be.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fadel said:


> Majority of the time, there's always a way to bring them down though


awesome

So your up for this then

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html

you want sign up???


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

No matter how hard a Lion is, it can't take down a Rhino.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i've been jumped a few times on the way back from town and always been able to hold my own, guess i'm bigger than average so i guess it does.

I just don't like the fact that whenever i walk into a club, theres always blokes who want to give you grief and get a rise out of you for being bigger, i'm just like ffs i'm just here to have a good time!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It does if you have the mentality to back it up....


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Only in your mind..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

makes you look hard


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Nah more cautious than hard


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

My dad is big and he is harder than anyone!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't it? Being stronger than the opposition obviously gives you an advantage, mentally and physically...........


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

iv danced with some big lads and usually there to slow and clumsy ! but when they get hold of you your f**ked ! lol , but when your big you have got confidence on your side,you got to have that switch in your head to go with it though.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Makes you look and feel harder, and more weight behind the punch.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

scotty-boy said:


> iv danced with some big lads


Waltz, salsa or Disco?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

some big fellas are really clumsy like the 1 in the vid, the other man jsut danced around him.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are a big jesse, you'll always be a blouse....

If you aren't shy about setting about a few people - it'll make you harder........

If you are an all oyut phychonaut - it will make you fuking nightmare material....probably end in jail


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> If you are a big jesse, you'll always be a blouse....
> 
> If you aren't shy about setting about a few people - it'll make you harder........
> 
> If you are an all oyut phychonaut - it will make you fuking nightmare material....probably end in jail


Howd you work that out?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Howd you work that out?


Life experience

You know anyone who was small and handy.....put on a few stone of muscle and got sh1t at fighting do you?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> some big fellas are really clumsy like the 1 in the vid, the other man jsut danced around him.


WannaSignUp?? wannGetHench??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

What if you look big but are full of water ?


----------



## scotty-boy (Nov 5, 2010)

hokey cokey lol


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> WannaSignUp?? wannGetHench??
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html


I would if i was the weight your looking for...


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

only if you paint yourself green


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> If you are a big jesse, you'll always be a blouse....
> 
> If you aren't shy about setting about a few people - it'll make you harder........
> 
> If you are an all oyut phychonaut - it will make you fuking nightmare material....probably end in jail


How does not being shy in a fight make you harder? haha


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> I would if i was the weight your looking for...


Will take you whatever weight you are

You wil be smaller than oli so still a little man in comparison

All good 

Sign up then

pm details please


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

my mate Honza from Czech Republic (that alright JW? :lol: ) is a good cage fighter and now he's put on a couple of stone he's even more lethal.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> How does not being shy in a fight make you harder? haha


you mis eard I think

its a phrase....not shy as in not afraid to get stuck the fuk in


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Uriel said:


> you mis eard I think
> 
> its a phrase....not shy as in not afraid to get stuck the fuk in


Oh right.................


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Will take you whatever weight you are
> 
> You wil be smaller than oli so still a little man in comparison
> 
> ...


Whats hes stats then?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

definately

Lc6gvyWRkvQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

When I was a kid on a very rough council estate where stabbings and shootings are not uncommon I wasn't very big and I wasn't a criminal or a thief or a scruffy Cnut who wanted to be a drug dealer I was a good kid who loved my family and wanted out of it. This set me aside from the kids around me and made me a target. I couldn't hardly walk down the shops for a loaf of bread for my mum without getting started on and I never once turned my back no matter if I knew the cnuts had stabbed people before or if there was a group of them or if they were 2x my size. It's not because I thought I was hard although after so many fights I was definitely a hard little fvcker. Anyone who has a go when they are getting picked on gets my respect


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm the meaneast librarian this side of the British Library


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> Whats hes stats then?


6'2" 120kg

Big but theres bigger, prob you have a mate whos bigger and harder??

down from 140kg

But weight\size is irrelevant for this exercise anyway


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> 6'2" 120kg
> 
> Big but theres bigger, prob you have a mate whos bigger and harder??
> 
> ...


I probably do, but that has nothing to do with you or anyone else, Hold on I thought you were trying to prove a point by saying a skinny 11st guy wouldnt beat ya mate? But now weight/size has nothing to do with it? Hmmmm


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Mirko Cro Cop, what a guy.

But to answer the question, it makes you look hard, wether you are hard or not can't really be judged by your size.

A 300lb monster would still get dropped a Shaolin Monk, period.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> I probably do, but that has nothing to do with you or anyone else, Hold on I thought you were trying to prove a point by saying a skinny 11st guy wouldnt beat ya mate? But now weight/size has nothing to do with it? Hmmmm


His weight is irrelevant mate

For all intents and purposes "he is just a big meat head"

So you knowing his weight is of little relevance, as HIS weight should not matter to you

120kg or 200kg?? means nothing eh

Thats why cant see reason you asked


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Being big means that if you smack someone the chances are, they ain't getting back up again - So in that respect yes.

HOWEVER...

No matter how big you are, if you can't take a slap then you're not hard.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

It all depends on your head with fighting IMO

So if your big, strong, and powerfull you have this advantage but you gotta have the balls

I knew someone who was 6,2 big but didnt want to fight and if a fight come his way he would be off or take a dig


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Im sure if you went round to a few pikey sites with the £500 in your hand there be quite a few that will take you up on your offer mate:beer:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> His weight is irrelevant mate
> 
> For all intents and purposes "he is just a big meat head"
> 
> ...


The reason I asked is because you reckon hes the best thing since sliced bread, get someone to fight or show us a fight of him and let us decide? Youve changed the subject once again, I thought you wanted to prove that a 16 stone or whatever he is, would beat a skinny 11st guy? Now your just looking for anyone because you cant find a 11st skinny man.And dont start saying 'you think you can beat him' Ill admit hands down, hed smash me, Im only 18 with little experience.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> ? :whistling:


JK :tongue:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> The reason I asked is because you reckon hes the best thing since sliced bread, get someone to fight or show us a fight of him and let us decide? Youve changed the subject once again, I thought you wanted to prove that a 16 stone or whatever he is, would beat a skinny 11st guy? Now your just looking for anyone because you cant find a 11st skinny man.And dont start saying 'you think you can beat him' Ill admit hands down, hed smash me, Im only 18 with little experience.


Don't stress it, I got him a serious opponent who don't mind fighting.

PM'd


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

2 guys, same level of fighting skill, ones 8 stone, ones 18 stone. Thers only one winner in my eyes. Little guys getting ****ed!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> The reason I asked is because you reckon hes the best thing since sliced bread, get someone to fight or show us a fight of him and let us decide? Youve changed the subject once again, I thought you wanted to prove that a 16 stone or whatever he is, would beat a skinny 11st guy? Now your just looking for anyone because you cant find a 11st skinny man.And dont start saying 'you think you can beat him' Ill admit hands down, hed smash me, Im only 18 with little experience.


LOL

I dont reckon hes any such thing

But hes a Meat head that I def know will fight any fcker for money:lol:

So dont talk daft

I dont want prove anything, I want some takers, clearly you have not got the guts

If you dont want to fight, run along and play little boy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my take on it,

There are probably only 10 % of people who know how to fight, then there are inly 3% 0fd them who are good at it, do you get a big fu**er who is in the 3 % and your in bug trouble.

The thing with "smaller" guys is they use a lot of brevado to get thro the pretence there tough.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> LOL
> 
> I dont reckon hes any such thing
> 
> ...


Yeah I havent got the guts, so what? Theres a diff between stupid and not having the guts. Hes probably double my age and 10 times more experienced, what you gona become his personal assistant or summin? BIG BOY


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> Yeah I havent got the guts, so what? Theres a diff between stupid and not having the guts. Hes probably double my age and 10 times more experienced, what you gona become his personal assistant or summin? BIG BOY


Get out my thread you loser

Start your own, than no one will read to get some attention

FFS boy get a life

Your 18, its Friday nite, You should be out on the p1ss nailing sluts, not stuck at mummys house sat behind a PC playing Internet Warrior


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Get out my thread you loser
> 
> Start your own, than no one will read to get some attention
> 
> ...


Haaaaaaaa, dont get stressed, truth hurts dont it, bit early to be goin out yet, give it another hour n a bit. MR BIG, I bet you couldnt throw a punch to save your life.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Get out my thread you loser
> 
> Start your own, than no one will read to get some attention
> 
> ...


steady on Joe, he'll be dragging out the internet and beating you sensless in a minute:lol: :lol:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

nlr said:


> Don't stress it, I got him a serious opponent who don't mind fighting.
> 
> PM'd


There you are jw you got someone.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WannaGetHench said:


> Haaaaaaaa, dont get stressed, truth hurts dont it, bit early to be goin out yet, give it another hour n a bit. MR BIG, I bet you couldnt throw a punch to save your life.


Oh, that half flattened him:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ouch


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Murray said:


> Being big means that if you smack someone the chances are, they ain't getting back up again - So in that respect yes.
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> No matter how big you are, if you can't take a slap then you're not hard.


Andrei Arlovski is hard as ****, got a glass chin though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Haaaaaaaa, dont get stressed, truth hurts dont it, bit early to be goin out yet, give it another hour n a bit. MR BIG, I bet you couldnt throw a punch to save your life.


What a tosser :lol: . There is no way you would say that to Joe if you were standing next to him in a pub, little guy. Another idiot on his Mum's computer. Grow up or you might meet him or me someday............ :beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

WannaGetHench said:


> The reason I asked is because you reckon hes the best thing since sliced bread, get someone to fight or show us a fight of him and let us decide? Youve changed the subject once again, I thought you wanted to prove that a 16 stone or whatever he is, would beat a skinny 11st guy? Now your just looking for anyone because you cant find a 11st skinny man.And dont start saying 'you think you can beat him' Ill admit hands down, hed smash me, *Im only 18 with little* *experience.*


You could try getting out and talking to girls mate??

Only trying to help but there is a bird on here, forget her name, anyway dead friendly like,

If you wont leave pC try hooking up with her for some net fun

Are you still a virgin matey?? Not being nasty, but I could hook you up, have someone in mind


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> What a tosser :lol: . There is no way you would say that to Joe if you were standing next to him in a pub, little guy. Another idiot on his Mum's computer. Grow up or you might meet him or me someday............ :beer:


Oh ok sorry


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw007 said:


> You could try getting out and talking to girls mate??
> 
> Only trying to help but there is a bird on here, forget her name, anyway dead friendly like,
> 
> ...


Im talking about fighting, Yeah hook me up then JW


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> You could try getting out and talking to girls mate??
> 
> *Only trying to help but there is a bird on here, forget her name, anyway dead friendly like,*
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, how long do you reckon that Ricky Hatton at his best (Tzu fight) would last in a ring with Lennox Lewis at his best (Holyfield fight)??

Let me give you a clue, not fckin long.


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> What a tosser :lol: . There is no way you would say that to Joe if you were standing next to him in a pub, little guy. Another idiot on his Mum's computer. Grow up or you might meet him or me someday............ :beer:


F*ck me its its JW sidekick his batmans robin his delboys rodney, i think JW can defend himself mate chill. :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> You could try getting out and talking to girls mate??
> 
> Only trying to help but there is a bird on here, forget her name, anyway dead friendly like,
> 
> ...


Forget wannaget hench - you can hook me up bro

I'm kinda like a virgin anyway (if you ignore my battered wartorn tool).......I dribble with excitement, fumble like a cnut and blow my beans in about 4 pumps.......................who could resist?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

TheBob said:


> *Having a good level of cardio* , endurance & can take take a few will see ya right


being big is great. being big, being unfit and then being taken out of the first round isnt so great because you will be breathing like your fighting for your life.

any way i thought most pornstars say if your to big you cant get proper hard like


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> being big is great. being big, being unfit and then being taken out of the first round isnt so great because you will be breathing like your fighting for your life.
> 
> any way i thought most pornstars say if your to big you cant get proper hard like


Having a scrap is fuking unbelievable cardio.......I'll prolly have a thrombie if I have to swing a second


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

jw you found anyone on your mission for your mate yet?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> F*ck me its its JW sidekick his batmans robin his delboys rodney, i think JW can defend himself mate chill. :beer:


haahaa, I'm superchilled mate, what's your problem?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> OK, how long do you reckon that Ricky Hatton at his best (Tzu fight) would last in a ring with Lennox Lewis at his best (Holyfield fight)??
> 
> Let me give you a clue, not fckin long.


depends how much charge hes got up his snout


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Having a scrap is fuking unbelievable cardio.......I'll prolly have a thrombie if I have to swing a second


i got caned by a middleweight about 8 weeks ago in sparring beacuse i wasnt fit. had to operate at his pace and it fvcked me. i was a sitting duck really after 2 rounds................hold on, maybe i was just **** :thumbup1:


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> haahaa, I'm superchilled mate, what's your problem?


Im fine mate just you seemed to take mateys post a little to heart and JW had already taken care of it


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

why dont we all go out for a pint and a fight in our respective towns and report back at around 2am with our survey results


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bennyboy, I think you will find that I replied before Joe (who is a mate of mine) but anyhow, doesn't matter....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/09/12/ricky-hatton-floored-with-one-punch-in-bar-fight-115875-22554414/


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/09/12/ricky-hatton-floored-with-one-punch-in-bar-fight-115875-22554414/


Hunting has taken over from his buddy jw, what point are you actually trying to make?


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> why dont we all go out for a pint and a fight in our respective towns and report back at around 2am with our survey results


Yesssssss lets. :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wannagethench, did you read the article? What didn't you understand?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

ok, being big does give a certain arrogance, but it also is dependant on personality. I have seen a lot of big men bottle it in a fight or flight situation.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This poll should be without the bottlers, no place for them.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> This poll should be without the bottlers, no place for them.


how would you know there were any here?


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

WannaGetHench said:


> Hunting has taken over from his buddy jw, what point are you actually trying to make?


World class boxer whos quite small got knocked the f*ck out by a bodybuilder - pretty relevant to the thread mate


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Normally find a big blade sorts them stupid big fcukers out:rockon:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Same answer as last thread:

People always go on about "Oooo just coz someone iz big dont make em 'ard"

Im sorry but a 11 stone athlete fighter would get the sh!t kicked out of him by a 16 stone athlete fighter.

BUT yes the 11 stone fighter may be able to knock out the local fat gear head. Not someone on his level of fighting.

-----

Being big doesn't actually make you hard, i have knocked down someone of 19 stone but if he was a nut case and was CV fit im pretty sure he'd of beat me


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Same answer as last thread:
> 
> People always go on about "Oooo just coz someone iz big dont make em 'ard"
> 
> ...


Hoyce Gracie was UFC champ 4 seasons in a row and most of his opponents were bigger than him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bennyboy said:


> Hoyce Gracie was UFC champ 4 seasons in a row and most of his opponents were bigger than him


Was he Royce's brother then ?


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Was he Royce's brother then ?


My bad mate its been a long week:whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> Hoyce Gracie was UFC champ 4 seasons in a row and most of his opponents were bigger than him


He's didn't beat the heavies though did he


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bry1979 said:


> how would you know there were any here?


You mentioned big fellas who were bottlers, not me. Anyhow, this isn't a poll, but a general thread so all are involved.


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

so a bigger fighters gonna knock the **** out a smaller fighter.......


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jamieGSi said:


> so a bigger fighters gonna knock the **** out a smaller fighter.......


How much does Haymaker weigh? Exactly, he's big


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I can kick the crap out of everyone that posts on this board that weighs sub 250lb FACT!

But if you weigh 251lb i am well and truly fvcked!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Con, I weigh 260lb but reckon you could still hammer me


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

jamieGSi said:


> so a bigger fighters gonna knock the **** out a smaller fighter.......


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh yeah that skinny weakling David Haye, cause a lanky streak of p1ss isnt he lol


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> He's didn't beat the heavies though did he


He was fighting at around 180 pounds and was beating people who were around 250 pounds

Remco Pardoel 250 pounds

Dan Severn 260 pound


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bennyboy said:


> He was fighting at around 180 pounds and was beating people who were around 250 pounds
> 
> Remco Pardoel 250 pounds
> 
> Dan Severn 260 pound


Matt Hughes (bodybuilder shape, all round meat head jock) whooped his ass FYI


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> He was fighting at around 180 pounds and was beating people who were around 250 pounds
> 
> Remco Pardoel 250 pounds
> 
> Dan Severn 260 pound


Why isn't he world famous for being the ultimate UFC fighter?

Oh wait he's not, he probably just beat a couple of guys that weighed more


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

No JUST being big doesn't make you hard, it just makes you and other people think you are.

If someone is TRAINED to fight then there size doesn't matter, they would win against an untrained person.

However IMO if a trained fighter is fighting someone who is untrained then he is just a cvnt,

unless the said untrained person is a cvnt, then he probably deserves it lol


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Matt Hughes (bodybuilder shape, all round meat head jock) whooped his ass FYI


Ken shamrock looked the most like a bodybuilder

Royce Gracie beat him once and drew the second


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Why isn't he world famous for being the ultimate UFC fighter?
> 
> Oh wait he's not, he probably just beat a couple of guys that weighed more


He was the first in the UFC hall of fame


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> He was the first in the UFC hall of fame


I don't even watch it so don't know what that is, does it mean he beat 'the most' opponents? Or does it mean he is the hardest man in UFC?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

All i know for sure is that i am the hardest guy on this thread without a doubt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> All i know for sure is that i am the hardest guy on this thread without a doubt


Agreed...... And the coolest, probably got the biggest winky as well

:thumbup1:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I can kick the crap out of everyone that posts on this board that weighs sub 250lb FACT!
> 
> But if you weigh 251lb i am well and truly fvcked!


LULZ you have no fighting experience what so ever but hey you can lift heavy weights so you must be tough :lol:

UMAD ?

Come at me Bro :cool2:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Agreed...... And the coolest, probably got the biggest winky as well
> 
> :thumbup1:


  I like your thinking indeed not only am i the coolest, the strongest, the toughiest i also have the biggest winky on this thread:lol:



D92 said:


> LULZ you have no fighting experience what so ever but hey you can lift heavy weights so you must be tough :lol:
> 
> UMAD ?
> 
> Come at me Bro :cool2:


 Certainly not proffessional quality experience but i have done door work and have got in plenty of fights.

But i would never hit you as i would never hit a mentally retarded person


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I don't even watch it so don't know what that is, does it mean he beat 'the most' opponents? Or does it mean he is the hardest man in UFC?


It means hes one of the most well respected fighters in the UFC, he was unbeaten when the UFC didnt have that many rules, no time limit no weight classes but as JW pointed out he came back for a one off fight to fight matt hughes and got his ass kicked

But he weighed only 12 1/2 stone when he was champ


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> I like your thinking indeed not only am i the coolest, the strongest, the toughiest i also have the biggest winky on this thread:lol:
> 
> Certainly not proffessional quality experience but i have done door work and have got in plenty of fights.
> 
> But i would never hit you as i would never hit a *mentally retarded person*


Harsh but fair.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Matt Hughes (bodybuilder shape, all round meat head jock) whooped his ass FYI


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Certainly not proffessional quality experience but i have done door work and have got in plenty of fights.
> 
> But i would never hit you as i would never hit a mentally retarded person


BRB lmao at hard as fuk manlet :cool2:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> BRB lmao at hard as fuk manlet :cool2:


 :confused1: :confused1::confused1:In English please little guy


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Not always no, I know of a number of bigger lads that cant get it up at all.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bennyboy said:


> Ken shamrock looked the most like a bodybuilder
> 
> Royce Gracie beat him once and drew the second


This is all very well, But why do skinny peopel always bring out lik eone dude, like a winning hand "ha look what about this one dude in this one fight"

What about the millions of skinny dudes everyday are getting their ar5es kicked by meat heads all over the world

Every weekend meat head Doorman are smashing fck out of pencil necks, standard

Then someone comes on and post one example of 20 years ago when doorman lost??

does odds of 20million to one not count then???

Ok lets say Gracie is super hard

*1 hard skinny dude*, altho hughes smashed him up

So who gonna use next???


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> You mentioned big fellas who were bottlers, not me. Anyhow, this isn't a poll, but a general thread so all are involved.


lol, your the one who said poll u nutter.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Skinny 10st people do not smash the fcuk out of 15 - 20 stone meat heads

Never heard of it happen except on here beacuse there trolls chating $hit :lol:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> This is all very well, But why do skinny peopel always bring out lik eone dude, like a winning hand "ha look what about this one dude in this one fight"
> 
> What about the millions of skinny dudes everyday are getting their ar5es kicked by meat heads all over the world
> 
> ...


To be fair Joe, Austin wasn't a pencil neck, he was the Richmond Scrum Half...

Normal man vs bouncer, normal man loses 99.9999% of the time.

The trouble with skinny blokes is that lots of them want a pop, which stops me and my mates going to certain places, I'm sur it's the same for you. It really pi55es me off.

Also, you get those blokes who try and show off in front of the birds at the gym saying all big blokes owe it all to steriods when they can't even bench 60kgs.

It's their insecurity, not ours, so avoid and ignore where possible.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

no... just because someone is big and roided to the teeth doesnt make them "hard" yes it can be an advantage, but just being big doesnt automatically mean you have an iron jaw and your hard as a given.

hardness is earnt in a different way and is mostly based on a state of mind .. but hey this is only my opinion before anyone decides to flame me for this


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> All i know for sure is that i am the hardest guy on this thread without a doubt


Good porn, is it? :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its not the dog in the fight but the fight in the dog!! aint that what they say?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gaining size can make you what you're not

I'm the same guy I was when I was skinny


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Think it would have to come down to the fighting experience of the individual, you might have an absolutely huge meathead with zero fighting experience who may well get his **** handed to him by a guy that only weighs like 11st but is a pro fighter. But on the other hand if they both had equal kind of fighting experience then the meathead would just dominate imo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't like this term "meat head" just because you are a large human being does not mean you are not extremely smart. I mean just look at me :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I don't like this term "meat head" just because you are a large human being does not mean you are not extremely smart. I mean just look at me :thumbup1:


I don't use it in the sense that they are big and stupid in any way, just that they're a big meaty individual, with a head :lol:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

If this is aimed at 2 people with exact same fighting skills then the one who has the longest reach, the heardest punch, and the more power would have a massive advantage in a fight any day of the week thus being said, any highly trained athletic fighter should be hard as nails, it is there proffession to be.

If it is aimed at the general public type person, u get hit by a big boy u generally go down, but not all big boys know how to punch or take a punch, i have hit a 16-17 stone body builder type person and not even seen him flinch from it even as his eye swole up, i have also hit a 16-17 stone body builder type person and knocked him flat out. you can be as skilled a fighter as you want in a general street fight but you will not win without luck.

being hard in my opinion is the reputation you have built up from your average street fight winning or losing to who ever the person is you are scrapping with. Someone who runs around the local looking for a fight is not a hard person, it is an idiot and there will always be someone harder who will put them on their ****.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

jw007 said:


> awesome
> 
> So your up for this then
> 
> ...


If you weren't so naive you'd realise I said there is a way to bring them down, in a fight like that, that ain't the way is it? Idiot

All brawn I see lol


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

jw007 said:


> This is all very well, But why do skinny peopel always bring out lik eone dude, like a winning hand "ha look what about this one dude in this one fight"
> 
> What about the millions of skinny dudes everyday are getting their ar5es kicked by meat heads all over the world
> 
> ...


I used Royce Gracie as an example because Raptor said a 16 stone athlete will kick the sh*t out of a 11 stone athlete which isnt always the case

I couldnt give two sh*ts whos tougher just enjoying being part of the debate:thumbup1:


----------



## boxer1 (Oct 31, 2010)

no def not about a year ago i waz sparing a bloke who was a bodybuilder but wanted to start boxing and for his first sparing session after a few months training my coach told me to go in with him and i box at 59-60kg and he was a big guy v ripped and fit but he couldnt touch me and i sparked him did feel bad but f**k it but on the other side i was a bit worried getting in with him a he did look v intimidating


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fadel said:


> If you weren't so naive you'd realise I said there is a way to bring them down, in a fight like that, that ain't the way is it? Idiot
> 
> All brawn I see lol


Take it that's a no then

lmfao


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

You're after someone who goes round saying they could knock a big bloke out when there a stick, I haven't done that have i? I've said there is always to way to bring someone down if you weren't so narrow minded you'd get off your bloody high horse and read what i'm putting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fadel said:


> You're after someone who goes round saying they could knock a big bloke out when there a stick, I haven't done that have i? I've said there is always to way to bring someone down if you weren't so narrow minded you'd get off your bloody high horse and read what i'm putting.


still No???

You want a knife then to even odds?

Reckon he be up for that


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I rest my case.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

fadel said:


> I rest my case.


Ok, so fadel is out

seems even with a knife cant take a big dude

bit pants really but at least u know your limits

I respect that


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

No not at all, some of the hardest people I know are 9-10st ripped lads ( mainly my travler mates )who are as quick as lighting when it comes down to havin a flight and can't half pack a punch, size don't mean sh1t.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i hung my gloves up 2 years ago i am 49 and dont have the stamina no more ,i can tell you this i have sparred with young 9 10 11 st lads and yes they can duck and dive for sure and get plenty in but when i do manage to land one on the little sh*ts they go down for sure lol


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> No not at all, some of the hardest people I know are 9-10st ripped lads ( mainly my travler mates )who are as quick as lighting when it comes down to havin a flight and can't half pack a punch, size don't mean sh1t.


agreed. im not big by any means, only 12.4st..never thrown a punch either, and still wouldnt want to if i was 16st. just not how i am as a person.

having said that it pees me off when kids at my college say, "i wouldnt like to get in a fight with him" as truth be told, most kids would kill me lol.

I hate any confrontational situation with guys or galls...


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :confused1: :confused1::confused1:In English please little guy


Manlet; like a man........ but smaller


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

HJL said:


> agreed. im not big by any means, only 12.4st..never thrown a punch either, and still wouldnt want to if i was 16st. just not how i am as a person.
> 
> having said that it pees me off when kids at my college say, "i wouldnt like to get in a fight with him" as truth be told, most kids would kill me lol.
> 
> I hate any confrontational situation with guys or galls...


I dont get where this is going:confused1:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Agreed...... And the coolest, probably got the smallest winky as well
> 
> :thumbup1:


that sux :sad:


----------



## jamieGSi (Feb 3, 2009)

TIMMY_432 said:


> No not at all, some of the hardest people I know are 9-10st ripped lads ( mainly my travler mates )who are as quick as lighting when it comes down to havin a flight and can't half pack a punch, size don't mean sh1t.


do you know mickey then?










who would win if the fight between mickey and gorgeous george was real?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

No


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

bennyboy said:


> I dont get where this is going:confused1:


i was saying that me at 12.4 or me at 16st...im not harder if im bigger, as my mental attitude will remain the same.

get it?


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

HJL said:


> i was saying that me at 12.4 or me at 16st...im not harder if im bigger, as my mental attitude will remain the same.
> 
> get it?


Lets say you reach 16 st and someone realy f*cks you off would you feel more confident hitting them at a big 16 stone of muscle or 12.4 stone of muscle - genuine question


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Might as well chime in on this seeing as though i'm a small lad (12stone) who does MMA.

Now I do agree with your point about fighting that generally if an average pencil neck lad had a fight with a body builder he would get smashed..

Its simple science (don't ask me to explain lol) A bodybuilder can take a lot harder punch than a small lad because they have trained their neck muscles. My wrestling coach has one of the strongest necks I've ever seen and while not massive (14stone) he uses it to his advantage in sparring and in fights as he can take punches for longer and he is impossible to choke out.

Another stupidly easy point is that on average a body builder is going to have a much harder punch than a smaller person.

All that doesn't mean that a small guy doesn't have a punchers chance against a big body builder and it would be foolish to think so, no matter what you say there are some hard little ****ers out there that could take down a body builder but i would definitely say 9 time out of 10 that a body builder would destroy a smaller man who doesn't train as long as they have the same skill set.

Its when the body builder has no fighting experience and the little guy is a trained fighter that things become skewed but again you can't count a body builder out at any time.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Being big alone certainly doesn't make you hard and even if you are it certainly doesn't make you any less vulnerable than anyone else.

Boxers pound for pound hit massively harder than normal folk including bodybuilders because that's what they train to do and they have the perfect muscle structure to do so.

Most of the big guys I know think they hard because they are big. They may be powerful but most of them are certainly not hard.

Having muscle is an advantage but that is all it is, it's not a pass to be able to fight and win against everyone smaller than him. He still has the same chin and the same weaknesses and can be knocked out just the same.

I guess a lot of things come down to perception because there is not many real fighters out there but theres an awful lot of pretenders.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Being big alone certainly doesn't make you hard and even if you are it certainly doesn't make you any less vulnerable than anyone else.


 You cant say that seeing that you never have been big you have no idea what being big entails and if it makes you hard or not


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You cant say that seeing that you never have been big you have no idea what being big entails and if it makes you hard or not


Don't be silly.

It's like saying you can't know anything about heroin because you've not injected or you can't have an opinion on murders because you've not killed someone.

I expect more from you Lois.


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

lee_ said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> *It's like saying you can't know anything about heroin because you've not injected* or you can't have an opinion on murders because you've not killed someone.Well your never gonna know about herion more than someone who has injected tho are you - very bad example mate very bad
> 
> I expect more from you Lois.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lee_ said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> It's like saying you can't know anything about heroin because you've not injected or you can't have an opinion on murders because you've not killed someone.
> 
> I expect more from you Lois.


Con is right,

how can you possibly know what it takes or what it is to be big without experiencing 1st hand???

And you are correct about heroin, unless you have used it, everythig you know is just theory

as it happens I have been administered it, so I can actually comment on both herioin and being big


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

You're missing the point by a country mile benny.

Everyone can have an opinion, you don't need to do something directly to have an opinion on it.

Simples.....


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Con is right,
> 
> how can you possibly know what it takes or what it is to be big without experiencing 1st hand???
> 
> ...


Being big and having an a general opinion on big folk being hard are not the same thing.

We are talking in general here and not specifics so our subjective experiences are all valid.

If you're suggesting something else you're taking my post out of context.


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

No matter how big or hard you are, if you get kicked in the balls...your fvcked!

But IMO, being bigger does make people think there harder.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee i will make this quick as i am watching LOST on this fine friday evening.

In order to become a large muscular being you HAVE TO BE HARD.

Hard as defined by tough, able to withstand pain, being comitted, enduring, not a pussy.

Most people don't have what it takes to become big because they are not hard.......


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

lee_ said:


> You're missing the point by a country mile benny.
> 
> Everyone can have an opinion, you don't need to do something directly to have an opinion on it.
> 
> Simples.....


I got your point i dont think you got mine - your opinion is alot more credable if youve experienced it yourself

for example its like a natty scum trying to have an opinion on roids yeah your entitled to it but im not gonna pay much attention to it


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Lee i will make this quick as i am watching LOST on this fine friday evening.
> 
> In order to become a large muscular being you HAVE TO BE HARD.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting take on the definition of hard Lois and I'm not suggesting it's incorrect in any fashion.

Although it's clear people in this thread are using a different definition than that with the talk of fighting.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

lee_ said:


> That's an interesting take on the definition of hard Lois and I'm not suggesting it's incorrect in any fashion.
> 
> Although it's clear people in this thread are using a different definition than that with the talk of fighting.


 Ok well then i have no opinion on that as i don't know what definition i should be thinking of?

Hard surely refers to a mental state of mind with nothing to do with the physical?

What else could it possibly mean???

I get punched in the face then kicked in the chest, physical state aside its my mental determination my "hardness" that makes me get past the pain and injury to get back up and continue fighting!

Becoming very large is as much a mental game as it is physical, its not easy in the slightest and in the process from going from small to large you go through a metamorphisis that changes you not only phyiscally but mentally forever. So no offense but you have not achieved this so you don't know you cant understand what i mean.

I certainly was not trying to be insulting to you Lee.

This thread for the most part is a wind up but i believe my point to be true.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

11 stone Julian Jackson would knock out any 18 stone meat head with only one of his punches.

No matter how big you are, you can still get sparked out.

Obviously the bigger you, generally more chance of beating somsone in a "fight". Being bigger automatically make someone harder? I dont think so.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

lee_ said:


> The first post did come off as condescending but then I am the same sometimes too.
> 
> I'd agree hard is purely a mental state but fighting is a very different discipline to pusing through a controlled set of exercises otherwise every athlete would be hard too. I'd agree it's not quite that simple either as certain elements of mental robustness are shared but then we are far too complex to be defined by such a simple measure.
> 
> ...


that is so true,my brother is an angel ,i am not ,how do you explain that.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> It's like saying you can't know anything about heroin because you've not injected or you can't have an opinion on murders because you've not killed someone...


I disagree - a heroin user will have some insights that never-useds do not have, but medics who regularly observes heroin users will have insights that a user will not have, because they are out of their head on it.

Both the user and the observer will each have their own unique insights of what heroin does to people.

Cocaine users for example often seem to think that they are the life of the party and the centre of attention, yet observers may find them to be babbling and self obsessed. Pot smokers often think that they have unique insights into the mysteries of why a teapot is hot, whereas observers can see thei triviality of their navel gazing.

J


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Pot smokers often think that they have unique insights into the mysteries of why a teapot is hot, whereas observers can see thei triviality of their navel gazing.


Hey man, we've all been there! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> why dont we all go out for a pint and a fight in our respective towns and report back at around 2am with our survey results


staines kicked off tonight but tbh, the first sign of a police dog and i cabbed it asap with not much to report other than i had to throw my burger away


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I can understand...being bigger would increase your punching power..but why would being bigger increase the punch you can.. take..if a lad hit you when u were 11 stone knocked u clean out what would stop the same punch knocking u out when you are 17stone say?


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

well i say it may be big and may not be clever, but is harder!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

offo said:


> Well, I can understand...being bigger would increase your punching power..but why would being bigger increase the punch you can.. take..if a lad hit you when u were 11 stone knocked u clean out what would stop the same punch knocking u out when you are 17stone say?


FFS

Bigger thicker neckmore muscular. stops your head snapping back and brain bouncing about in skull.....hence needs a harder punch usually

Anyways

What was the outcome here. How many hard 10st guys do we ave?

I recon im the hardest 15st swimmer on UKM. Im Fcuking NAILS


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

At the end of the day no matter how big someone is if you throw the first punch and you connect 100% with your fist square on the bridge of there bugle thay normal go down lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

just because some one might have a 12inch cock doesnt mean its hard 24/7.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

this entire thread is a joke lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> FFS
> 
> I recon im the hardest 15st swimmer on UKM. Im Fcuking NAILS


oh contrare mofrare my man !

me n you are sittin around the same weight right now and i am quite clearly harder than you because i trained muay tai for 3 days 10 years ago which instantly makes you a nutter for life 

wanna dance pretty boy ?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TIMMY_432 said:


> At the end of the day no matter how big someone is if you throw the first punch and you connect 100% with your fist square on the bridge of there bugle thay normal go down lol


Well we can put that to test if want

I know your prob over 11st but fck it

can be

"whoever gets 1st punch gets dropped"

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html

Sign you up????


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

^^ jw wheres the love mate ??:laugh::laugh:

all your posts recently seem to be on the angry side, full of aggression and rage.

you need to take a chill pill and run yourself a nice warm bath, maybe light some candles and drown away all your sorrows 

all that rage cant be safe, for yourself and anyone within a 5mile radius :lol:

:beer:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> ^^ jw wheres the love mate ??:laugh::laugh:
> 
> all your posts recently seem to be on the angry side, full of aggression and rage.
> 
> ...


What is this "chill pill" you speak of Dave???

You know you do have a point :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am in a state of constant anger...

Point me in direction of said Med and Im allover it like a rash:beer:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What is this "chill pill" you speak of Dave???
> 
> You know you do have a point :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


you know what jw, i'll let you in on the secret.

the only proven medication or treatment for people who are depressed, angry, moody, agressive is to spend some time with the daz-myster 5000 

its been proven that spending an afternoon with me is 600% more theraputic and relaxing and enjoyable than relaxing in a sauna or having a massage.

come up to glasgow and we can have a man date that will sort you out.

i'll send you home with a smile on your face and a feeling of contentness with life and you will be hugging everyone you walk past as a result of how happy you are :thumb:

my positivity and enthusiasm for life is infectious, i'll stear you right big yin


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yep- someone who is 22 stone plus @ 6 ft and strong as feck ( zack Kahn or Stuart Core size) that looses their temper proper red mist time the only thing thats going to stop them is an anti tank gun.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

laurie g said:


> yep- someone who is 22 stone plus @ 6 ft and strong as feck ( zack Kahn or Stuart Core size) that looses their temper proper red mist time the only thing thats going to stop them is an anti tank gun.


or Timmy_342s hard as nails 10st pikey mates:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

obviously the general person is at a massive disadvantage to someone who is big and strong.

that said my mate who is about 11/12 stone who is a marine and done 2 tours of afgan, is he harder then most big gym guys? hell yeah his mental strength is incredible.

To the OP you could probably kick the feck out of me no doubts but what would happen if you stepped into the ring with Manny Pacquiao or Karl Froch. I think youd get your ass handed to you.

It aint about how big you are its about the size of your gat


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> obviously the general person is at a massive disadvantage to someone who is big and strong.
> 
> that said my mate who is about 11/12 stone who is a marine and done 2 tours of afgan, is he harder then most big gym guys? hell yeah his mental strength is incredible.
> 
> ...


LOL, which one, bit of a discrepancy in ability IMO

In which case sign up or get your mate to sign up to comp to fight a meat head as linked a couple of posts up

No point saying how hard your mate is if he cant back it up

Talk is cheap


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

2 tours of afgan i think prove he has the heart of a lion.

so what im saying could a meat head beat a jar head?

What have YOU done to prove yourself?

I know you like winding people up and i shouldn't bite.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LOL, which one, bit of a discrepancy in ability IMO
> 
> In which case sign up or get your mate to sign up to comp to fight a meat head as linked a couple of posts up
> 
> ...


I think most bootnecks would be harder than most untrained meatheads due to training etc., but being outweighed by 6 stone makes it very tough unless there's no rules, then my money would be on the bootneck.

As an aside, a cocky little **** at the gym got in my face this morning and I just laughed and walked away, Joe should I have hurt him, or did as I did an acted like an adult?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> 2 tours of afgan i think prove he has the heart of a lion.
> 
> so what im saying could a meat head beat a jar head?
> 
> ...


Look, Seriously mate

Im not doubting his military credentials, or his heart or his bravery or any of that stuff

Just basic physics

Big man vs little man

Thats its really

My money ( and it is my money) on big man, if you think your mate can win, sign him up

Not a wind up,m not taking p1ss, super serious

But if you now dont sign him up, sort of brings into questioin the validity of saying how hard someone is... In my opinion of course


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i dont think it makes you hard as being hard is a state of mind.... being hard is never backing down even when you know your ass is about to be handed to you lol

i by no means think im hard but i have had my ass handed to me out of principal before as i aint letting no cvnt take the p1ss.

i have known big guy's to be shyt hoses but other ppl think they are hard because of there size then i know skinny guy's that take no shyt from no cvnt so-

no i dnt think being big makes you hard.... being big makes you dangerous as like urial said id rather be hit by a skinny guy then a lump but the lump may be a shyt house and not have the bottle

tbh i have had less trouble and feel less of a need to get into trouble since gaining size and tbh if i was to get in a situation were i could get fuked over and have to sop training id try and get out of it were as when i was about 18 and small i would try to get out of it id just steam in lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Look, Seriously mate
> 
> Im not doubting his military credentials, or *his heart or his bravery or any of that stuff*
> 
> ...


this is what makes ppl hard mate lol not if they win a fight as big v small = bully not hard man lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


No. Some little guys I know are hard as fook with no training or boxing involved.

One used to be a bear knuckle fighter from the Francis Family.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

but then for yrs i was told i had Terrier syndrome lol so big guy isnt always a bully b4 ppl jump on that one


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is what makes ppl hard mate lol not if they win a fight as big v small = bully not hard man lol


Agreed. I've known a few people who are just mentally tough to the point that they have no sense of fear or self preservation and I'd want them on my side more than any meathead.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with the physics, the big man will beat the little man simple but joe it would be presumptuous to think that this rule is definitive.

There will be exceptions to this you must agree.

If both parties are trained in combat sports it becomes about who is the better athlete.

So in summary, does being big make you hard? no. Does being big give you an advantage over someone smaller? yes. Does being hard make you hard? Yes.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bri said:


> One of few that train at an ALPHA gym = ALPHA by default. :thumbup1:


You in the wrong thread mate...:laugh:....

Being big offers major advantages when it comes to being hard... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

LMFAO whoopsie! Loads of threads open ion diff tabs haha..... Keep that one between you and me?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> No. Some little guys I know are hard as fook with no training or boxing involved.
> 
> One used to be a bear knuckle fighter from the Francis Family.


Good

Well then Nige, you can sign them up for my challenge cant you

Skinny dude vs big dude, £500 the winner..

No backing out now, lets get this ON

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117573-skinny-dude-wanted-no-build-fight-meat-head-500-a.html


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Simon m said:


> Agreed. *I've known a few people* who are just mentally tough to the point that they have no sense of fear or self preservation and I'd want them on my side more than any meathead.


Its that saying again

*"i know somebody":lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

Gets everywhere that does!!!

Simon, Who the fck do you know now???? Come on?/ who are they


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good
> 
> Well then Nige, you can sign them up for my challenge cant you
> 
> ...


I love how you made a bait thread to reel them in :lol:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

is it mentall toughness or stupidness that makes you keep getting up in a fight that you are getting battered all over the place in?

is being the bigger man having the mental strength not to batter the living daylights out of someone much smaller than you?

I still think looking for a small man to pick on is not fun, or sport, or science, i think it is idiocy and bullying, i hope chuck norris signs up..... end of competition


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sandyb187 said:


> is it mentall toughness or stupidness that makes you keep getting up in a fight that you are getting battered all over the place in?
> 
> is being the bigger man having the mental strength not to batter the living daylights out of someone much smaller than you?
> 
> I still think looking for a small man to pick on is not fun, or sport, or science, i think it is idiocy and bullying, i hope chuck norris signs up..... end of competition


Im assuming by this utter BETA post you are female???

If not??? You should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

chuck norris................what about mike tyson or bruce lee..........just a minute, thats another thread!!!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Its that saying again
> 
> *"i know somebody":lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ...


Damn, fell into your trap!:laugh:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bit of a sexist response that was, wasnt it, did i touch on a soft spot jw?

whats a matter too much steroids shrunk your baws away? so you over compensate for it by calling other people female that you havent a clue about?

mike tyson too fat for the small man thing and unfortunately bruce lee is no longer with us, so probably couldnt sign up....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I see you got a rep sandy 

must be one of jw's haterz 

bet it said "ha you got him there"

lmfao

BETA. 



sandyb187 said:


> Bit of a sexist response that was, wasnt it, did i touch on a soft spot jw?
> 
> whats a matter too much steroids shrunk your baws away? so you over compensate for it by calling other people female that you havent a clue about?
> 
> mike tyson too fat for the small man thing and unfortunately bruce lee is no longer with us, so probably couldnt sign up....


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Not necessarily, just because you can PUSH your weight around dont make you hard.


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

i'll give you the respect you deserve jw and i will answer the opening q instead of being an antagonist.

stripping it down to barebones here no skill or anything else included.

Yes 100% being big makes you hard,

it makes you harder than you were when you were small/skinny.

therefor it MUST make you hard.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

sandyb187 said:


> i'll give you the respect you deserve jw and i will answer the opening q instead of being an antagonist.
> 
> stripping it down to barebones here no skill or anything else included.
> 
> ...


Thanks sandy 

good and valid point


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

does it feck.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

David vs Goliath. I knew dave very well :whistling:

He was a natty too :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Its not the size of you that makes you hard JW its the never backing down that makes you hard. IMO

Just coz a big guy beats a little guy does not make him hard .

The odds were just in his favour.

When he meets a person the same size he might back down becuase his odds are against him. not so hard now are we.

Its the person who no matter what the odds never backs down .....thats the hard nut.

Also , no matter what the size you are if you cant take a slap your a tosser.

I remember a street fight where the bigger guy (about a good couple of stone heavier) beat the littler guy ...but the winner had to go to hospital and get 10 stiches in his eyebrow and his jaw wired up, the other guy only had a corker of a black eye and a few bruises.

So who really won ?who really was the hardest.?

interesting thread tho


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sandyb187 said:


> Bit of a sexist response that was, wasnt it, did i touch on a soft spot jw?
> 
> *whats a matter too much steroids shrunk your baws away*? so you over compensate for it by calling other people female that you havent a clue about?
> 
> mike tyson too fat for the small man thing and unfortunately bruce lee is no longer with us, so probably couldnt sign up....


Grammar is terrible

A big guy would have got it right. :lol:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Grammar is terrible
> 
> A big guy would have got it right. :lol:


Dunno what size or how heavy you need to be to fit in the big guy category?

i'm 6foot tall and only weigh 17stone......

made me giggle tho


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

sandyb187 said:


> Dunno what size or how heavy you need to be to fit in the big guy category?
> 
> i'm 6foot tall and only weigh 17stone......
> 
> made me giggle tho


A 6ft tall 17st woman? Man thats a whole lot of woman. :lol:


----------



## sandyb187 (Oct 25, 2010)

lmfao

if i were a woman i'd be slightly worried about my weight...

trollers gonna troll....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jake H said:


> does it feck.


Why is it only skinny people say that??

Insecurity??? perhaps:whistling:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

jw007 said:


> or Timmy_342s hard as nails 10st pikey mates:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Lol that did make me chuckle jw fair play lol and there travlers not pikeys!!!lol, I was just stating that someone who knows how to fight is probley more likely to win a flght over some big old lump who just throws his weight around! And it's 432 not 342 you big green angry man!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you get a hard man and put a few stone of muscle on him it makes him harder. FACT!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Lol that did make me chuckle jw fair play lol and there travlers not pikeys!!!lol, I was just stating that *someone who knows how to fight is probley more likely to win a flght over some big old lump who just throws his weight around!* And it's 432 not 342 you big green angry man!


Agree with that line of thinking, a nasty big ****d sod could in all probability have an advantage of a similar nasty but smaller fellow, but if a big lumping bloke whos only experiance of violence was playing arcade games watching movies and knowing a few doormen at the gym was face to face with a nasty, mean hearted, thumb in your eyeballs, elbows like razor blades and a forehead like a trenching shovel, hard little bstard, then bets are off lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> If you get a hard man and put a few stone of muscle on him it makes him harder. FACT!


Realy good point

Perhaps JW could take on some of these skinny pikey hard men and beef them up to 220lb of muscle and we will have ourself a UKM cage fight and air it on Bravo or summit


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Smitch said:


> If you get a hard man and put a few stone of muscle on him it makes him harder. FACT!


Not really that extra few stone could make him slow as fuk and if you know anything about fighting you will know speed is one of the most important factors.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

D92 said:


> Not really that extra few stone could make him slow as fuk and if you know anything about fighting you will know speed is one of the most important factors.


Not true

Big Daddy always won.

:lol:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Means **** all if you dont know how to fight!

If you are handy anyway then it helps, but usually does make you a bit slower!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

D92 said:


> Not really that extra few stone could make him slow as fuk and if you know anything about fighting you will know speed is one of the most important factors.


If you take a skinny 10 st c*nt with the heart of a lion you can put a stone or two of muscle and much more strength on him and make him FASTER aswell

getting bigger doesnt need to make you slower to a point

Same with the bollocks i hear from martial artist skinny boys at the pool - Oh i dont want to get as bulky as you as i wont be flexible - using a bit of a cheezy example that gimps understand i always askif they re as flexible and can kick like god auld Jean Claud :lol: . Fuds


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So after 15 pages of people saying they know hard blokes is their any takers for the 500 quid yet?


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

jw i think all the tren has put you in a permanent state of adolenscence. soon your gunna be putting up "my dad was harder than your dad but is it because he was bigger?"

threads. seriously who cares? in the grand scheme of things? if your big and hard great, small and hard great.. you get big pussies and small pussies end of


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> A 6ft tall 17st woman? Man thats a whole lot of woman. :lol:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

good video mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

How high can that bloke jump!?!?!?!? :thumbup1:

tlSsc21xeU0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Have to laugh that the weediest guys on this site are the main guys saying that its not true:laugh:

So much **** talking from the pathetic skinny dudes. Bet you these are the same guys that talk **** to the big guys in the clubs to look tough to their gf's knowing all the time that should things kick off bouncers would be stopping it before they would have their faces stomped in:whistling:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

This entire thread is full of bad examples and people allways seem to mention professional fighters to put some "weight" behind there argument 

Been willing to get stuck in is obviously a big part of it, but I would rather have to throw an angry 5"8 10 stone guy out of a club then have to throw a ****ed off 6"0+ 15+ stone guy out the club


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> This entire thread is full of bad examples and people allways seem to mention professional fighters to put some "weight" behind there argument
> 
> Been willing to get stuck in is obviously a big part of it, but I would rather have to throw an angry 5"8 10 stone guy out of a club then have to throw a ****ed off 6"0+ 15+ stone guy out the club


 Exactly Mark we are talking about average situations not fvcking Bruce Lee vs Bob the bodybuilder:thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I like being tall (ish, found out im an inch shorter than i thought i was, nob makes up for it i suppose.).

Height is a massive advantage, just the general size you have over-powers people, and it's intimidating. I'd hate to be up against someone that's 6' 5 no matter how muscular they are. But a 5' 6 guy id gladly batter.

i definately get a lot less chavs mouthing off at me, but then again some dudes want to challenge you because they're jealous of your size.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He was doing some crazy hand stand things while kneeing one bloke in the head, awesome.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> Slow?
> 
> tlSsc21xeU0[/MEDIA]]


SOME people can be huge and fast....the majority wont.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Really want to start MMA watching that vid now

If i remember correctly lesnar is pretty quick on his toes, still need to watch the vid of him getting battered


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't think you can make a judgement on someone being 'hard' purely by their size.

What does the word 'hard' mean in this case?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Well it definitely helps if you know how to fight, otherwise I guess you just be big and strong and give people perception of being hard, but still could get nose broken just the same as any other person, hahaha.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

pahaha that russian bloke


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Whilst some of the big guys are busy getting upset that not everyone buys into their theory big is hard, I think I will just take the opportunity to post a clip of my favourite crazy russian.
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]IWbfXh8eni4[/MEDIA]


About 1 min 30 an to that video , is his mate fanning his balls ?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lee_ said:


> Whilst some of the big guys are busy getting upset that not everyone buys into their theory big is hard, I think I will just take the opportunity to post a clip of my favourite crazy russian.




wtf


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

lee_ said:


> Whilst some of the big guys are busy getting upset that not everyone buys into their theory big is hard, I think I will just take the opportunity to post a clip of my favourite crazy russian.


 :lol: hes certainly an interesting chap!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

The end of that video is the best

Taking the pi55 out of him :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lee_ said:


> It's a good question and one nobody has answered. By hard I think most are suggesting being able to win street fights.


It is a good question your right.

Is it someone who has a good punch or can take a good punch or both, is it someone who shows no fear no matter what there up against ??

I *used* to consider myself "hard" l now consider myself old and a sh*thouse TBH


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

tyson wasn't big.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

OP, we are talking in the fighting sense here, are we? Cos it might be that 17 pages of peoples posting means that the point of the thread has been completely missed...?

Just checking


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> OP, we are talking in the fighting sense here, are we? Cos it might be that 17 pages of peoples posting means that the point of the thread has been completely missed...?
> 
> Just checking


Fair point, well made - there had to be one man out there who thought outside the ring :thumbup1:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Jem said:


> Fair point, well made - there had to be one man out there who thought outside the ring :thumbup1:


Thank you. Isnt it supposed to be outside the box though Jem?

Hold on, if i mention 'box' in conversation with you...does that mean i am the subject of one of JWs other threads now?


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

As the saying goes

"The bigger they are, the harder they hit"

or something along those lines


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jim206152 said:


> As the saying goes
> 
> "The bigger they are, the harder they hit"
> 
> or something along those lines


Thought it was "the bigger they are the faster you run" ???

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Thought it was "the bigger they are the faster you run" ???
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Either way! :lol:


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> When did Tyson come into it :confused1:
> 
> I wouldn't class a lean 220lb at 5'10 average either.


Tyson was a stocky fuc, maybe not tall but i would class him as big


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

No!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No!


Ooo don't say that mate, ull get called a skinny *** for havin your own opinion.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> No!


 :confused1:

No he was tall or no he wasnt big?

Uve bloody confused me now :cursing:

Edit: Tyson?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> Thank you. Isnt it supposed to be outside the box though Jem?
> 
> Hold on, if i mention 'box' in conversation with you...does that mean i am the subject of one of JWs other threads now?


I was well aware of what I was saying - my guard was up :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Ooo don't say that mate, ull get called a skinny *** for havin your own opinion.


So like i give a **** was some macho self obsessed zero personality and so far remove from normal society , each to there own opion and i have no right to say that but i feel i have to say somethng baause i cringe and some of the trip wrote, listen we can all get along thats life and so just ignore people you don't like, easier said that done but i tyhink a bigger man doesn't have to come down to the level of a few on here, fact is a 18st would demolish a 11st no matter how hatrd the skinny wee ****er is hard this thread is alot of crap as im well aware jw knows what he is on about and that it would never happen yet he fires up this chilish crap i heard that in a primary school i think yiu have been listen to dutch too muh, you are completely right a big fella would empty a small fella doesn't matter how good a scrapper he is he will still empty a little fella fact.

But what i can't understand is why the 20st ripped guys have to want to fight 10 st feels that like me hitting a kid makes you less of a man than more of a man so this alpha crap is wrong., go you 20st to 20 st of another hard ****er and see how you so callled big lands handle that all i hear is skinny boys we all know that would be fair but then a gain macho bullies bully thats all they do


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Ooo don't say that mate, ull get called a skinny *** for havin your own opinion.


WRONG i calle n one a skinny *** your making up your own words fella.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> So like i give a **** was some macho self obsessed zero personality and so far remove from normal society , each to there own opion and i have no right to say that but i feel i have to say somethng baause i cringe and some of the trip wrote, listen we can all get along thats life and so just ignore people you don't like, easier said that done but i tyhink a bigger man doesn't have to come down to the level of a few on here, fact is a 18st would demolish a 11st no matter how hatrd the skinny wee ****er is hard this thread is alot of crap as im well aware jw knows what he is on about and that it would never happen yet he fires up this chilish crap i heard that in a primary school i think yiu have been listen to dutch too muh, you are completely right a big fella would empty a small fella doesn't matter how good a scrapper he is he will still empty a little fella fact.
> 
> But what i can't understand is why the 20st ripped guys have to want to fight 10 st feels that like me hitting a kid makes you less of a man than more of a man so this alpha crap is wrong., go you 20st to 20 st of another hard ****er and see how you so callled big lands handle that all i hear is skinny boys we all know that would be fair but then a gain macho bullies bully thats all they do


You're wrong, everyone has a personality, even self proclaimed Alphas.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

fish still biting I see


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Page 18 ffs!

While we're on the subject im as hard as the proverbial nails!

But dont link me to the fight thread cos i believe thats for 11 stoners and under, and im 11 and a half.

phew!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> WRONG i calle n one a skinny *** your making up your own words fella.


Ay lol? Na I ment that most of the people on this thread who have said it doesn't matter how big you are have been basically called skinny ****! Wernt sayin that that's what you said.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Right i'm not reading 18 pages. CBA.

Anyway, does being big mean that your more likely to win in a fight?

Yes. Of course it does. Do we really need 18 pages?

(And I mean a normal "outside Akrams kebabs" type fight. None of that gay cuddling on the ground stuff).


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hard don't pay the bills.

Responsibility pays the bills.

Love is a good thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Hard don't pay the bills.
> 
> Responsibility pays the bills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

cellaratt said:


>


Thats some rough sex right there...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Where are the examples.?

11st Athlete Vs 15st Athlete

Punching power between 11st and 15st, latter wins.

grapling power: Latter wins

Speed: N/A

Mentality: N/A

Advantage; 15st

Add technique will 11st win? No 15st is hard to move and 15st is stronger; advantage 15st.

This is why there is weight classes in professional fighting, so that people are evenly matched give or take, you wouldn't put Amir Khan in the ring with Lennox Lewis now would you. would 9st Amir knock out 15st gym rat? probably not, he has no weight behind him to touch a 17inch neck.

Up the weight classes a few stone and you have an argument, 15st Vs 18-20st, fvck knows who would win.

I know one thing, i wouldn't want to be on the other end of my temper and i'm 15st.


----------



## JBWILSON (Jul 27, 2010)

some people are big and hard.

some are small and hard.

as has been said a small hard man who gets muscley will be harder.

a little coward who gets muscley will still be a coward no matter how big he gets.

hard is about attitute not brute strength, but strength helps.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

small hard guy vs a big hard guy.....

ALl of a sudden the small hard guy doesnt look very hard any more


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


It's a difficult question mate really, but personally I reckon a lot is down to mindset, aggression and ability.

However, introduce rules into the frame with two equal ability fighters and the bigger guy 'should' come out on top. (Think GSP V Fedor)

But then you get some [1] 'special' people out there who come in all shapes and sizes and they are a proper nightmare. 

[1] Psycho.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Too many factors...

Whether it's a boxing match, MMA, street fight, who landed first, etc

Most 'big' people and people in general, including even professional fighters do not know how to generate maximum power in a punch. Especially the morons that throw these huge, wide as **** hayemakers you see coming a mile away and then they get smashed out with a straight down the pipe.

Check Tommy Hearns - 6ft1 and as light as 140 (Stick thin) and he could hit like a truck, can hit as hard as most heavyweights these days!

Randall Bailey is another.

Size does help - Usually stronger all round, stronger/thicker neck = Helps absorb a punch, heavier, etc but it does come with disadvantages I.E a 20stone musclebound guy is not going to have the stamina, footwork or speed of an 11 stone average guy.

Does size matter?...I'd say 90% of the time it does, depending on the situation, rules (if any)

As for the video shown Cro Cop is like what? 6ft2 and a lean 225lbs? Hardly what i'd call a small guy, also the guy he beat is Bob Sapp, he isn't a fighter he is just an embarrassment to everyone involved in MMA. But in all fairness I think we'd all curl up and cry if a prime Cro Cop punched us, fracturing an eye socket.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Team1 said:


> small hard guy vs a big hard guy.....
> 
> ALl of a sudden the small hard guy doesnt look very hard any more


this small hard guy still looks hard!

and won!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeh Fedor, that skinny, weak small guy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

TryingToGetBig said:


> this small hard guy still looks hard!
> 
> and won!


 Co's he's small ay! :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't believe blokes can talk for 19 pages about something so stupid :yawn:

You do all realise there is no definative answer and so ever second spent trying to argue your point is wasted.

Mugs lol....


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't believe blokes can talk for 19 pages about something so stupid :yawn:
> 
> You do all realise there is no definative answer and so ever second spent trying to argue your point is wasted.
> 
> Mugs lol....


another productive post.....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

being hard makes you hard


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

id imagine it can help. but there's more to it than just size IMO


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

coflex said:


> another productive post.....


^^^^ like that one there you mean?

Yes I agree


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^ ha ha never take a lady on bro


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

vetran said:


> ^^^ ha ha never take a lady on bro


too true!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, what is so good about being hard?

I mean you kick someones ass and they call the cops, you get a record, cant find work, and try to make your way through life being hard?

I dont get it.

Not to mention there is always someone harder anyway.

It is vanity, it is meaningless, it is ego.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> So, what is so good about being hard?
> 
> I mean you kick someones ass and they call the cops, you get a record, cant find work, and try to make your way through life being hard?
> 
> ...


*EXACTLY !!!*

:beer:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> So, what is so good about being hard?
> 
> I mean you kick someones ass and they call the cops, you get a record, cant find work, and try to make your way through life being hard?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:

The palm can survive hurricanes due to it's flexibility.

Better to flow like water, than to be a rock.

J


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Aaah, the age old debate.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

Bruce Lee ... Jet Li

simple as that


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Hard at what? are you saying you have an amazing chin and can take a punch because you are big? how many times has your chin been tested?

Hard because you can take a beating and still get up and carry on? how many times have you been tested?

I don't really get the question, what is your deffinition of hard?

IMO frankie edgar is 'hard' 'tough' and hes beaten many opponents bigger than him, the fact he fights in the division above his weight class and has only just lost his belt says i all

Brock lesnar was bigger than cain velasquez, cain messed him up.

Are you saying if Julian Clary added some 30 lbs this would make him a better fighter and harder to beat


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think being big can put folk off worked as a bouncer years ago it made people think twice but not always at the same time my dad was about 5'6" and in his day was a feckin animal.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


hahhahah depends on your interpretation on hard doesnt it ?

Now I happen to believe that the hardest of men I have met are small in stature yet huge in charisma, small on size but huge in the eyes of others, they usually sit in a cat A prison and to me they have always been the most polite men I have spoken with.

However some men regard size as their OWN perception of hard, most men that train for size have been treated less well in their formulative years.So to help them combat their own inferiority they tend to want to get as big as possible.

Trust me SIZE does not matter , it is as the adage says how you use what you have whether that be generally or sexually

Kaza


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Since I started taking loads of gear I am "hard" a lot of the time. 

Seriously, size and weight helps in a fight but is not everything.

Size does stop violence though, idiots are less likely to kick off on you if you are 19st 7lbs, I know this from personal experiences. The way you are treated by everyone is totally different than when much smaller too.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Been big don't make you hard at all.A bloke at the gym I train at is 20 stone and easily the strongest guy I've met. But one day he got into an argument witha kid of about 14stone and got knocked out within about 4 seconds.He dint get back up for at least 2 minutes and was then puking his guts up for a further 10 minutes after that.People who say that if you weigh more your punch is harder are also wrong cus if you haven't had fighting experience then you are limited to how much power you can generate Iv'e seen this many times when I used to box,big units hitting like feather weights.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Being 'hard' has got nothing to do with fighting ability.

It is the capability to make the correct decisions for yourself without being influenced by the effect said decisions will have on others.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

If your Hench your instantly rock hard.

FACT


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

No. Its all down to mentality in my opinion. Once a pu$$y always a pu$$y. Adding 3-5 st in weight and gaining muscle wont change that.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

No.


----------



## Raga91 (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont think being big is everything look at bob sapp (k1 fighter now a fat blob) he is super big yet lost soo many fights! And ufc fighters some of them are normal size not too big or small yet dangerous, i think most big people think there hard because of the size people do get scared but these days people have guns so size is out the window your just a easier target if your big less chance of missing lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I think there is a difference between Hard and Tough i get a lot of little guys in the club who act like there living out a film like rise of the foot solider. anyone can act hard.look at someone like Bear grillys a real tough man but dosnt go around calling everyone out or walks around like he has a melon under each armpit.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

If you know how to fight being big helps, NOT, If your big knowing how to fight helps.

It's also your mind set, experiance and knowing whether your going to get killed or succeed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sadly. Too many use one of these to compensate for the lack of the other.

If you are small and weak on inside. Everything else is in vain


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

i recon the size thing is bull ****, any idiot can throw a punch, its knowing how to do it properly that makes the difference.

personally i think it does'nt matter how big or small or hard someone is, you punch them straight in the throat, they'll go down instantly.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Answer me this....

If you have a big guy running towards you or a skinny guy, who would you be more scared of?


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

i reckon it just depends what you are taking..i know this viro prop makes me hard very hard...i sail full mast all night long:thumb:

one thing for sure is being big also makes one more attrective to women...they all love a stiff one...back on topic as chris rock the american comedian said "i dont have to go to the gym anymore cos i just bought myself a glock"so if one isnt armed it all depends how fast and good one is with his/her hands.i know if i am misfortunate enough to get into a altercation with a youth and his hands start to go into his pocket or jeans to get what looks like a tool my left hook cross jab can hit his chin on the button so fast before he gets that thing whatever it may be out...and if all else fails as big as i am i am off on my toes mate!






this video shows a lil martial arts female putting a 20 stone debt collector on his ass!!!!lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol at the 'I know a small guy who's hard' analogies.

I've seen lots of small guys get pummelled to fcuk by bigger guys and vice versa.

Why not have a discussion who's harder a gypsy boxer or an MMA fighter lol


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog."


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

seeing a sexy looking woman makes me hard just


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

Being big or muscular doesn't necessarily make you hard.

Being a martial artist I see this conversation a lot. Yes your enhanced size will mean you are stronger than the average joe, but you will also find that it also slows you down and makes your intended moves more noticeable - you will telegraph things and a decent or competent fighter will see it coming and react.

Being able to bench 200k is great but doesn't make you invincible. Afterall a lot of martail arts teach the individual to use their opponents force against them. How powerful you are in terms of punching is or can be messured by utilising Newtons 3 law of motion. Force = mass x acceleration. So people sometimes ask me how powerful they can be once they learn a technique to which I usually reply - I don't know, how fast can you move!

If you are a big guy running onto someone after seeing red you will add additional power behind your punch, or if you typically throw a normal bloke punch that swings round like a haymaker a good martial artist is gonna knock you on your backside before you know what has happened. If you can get in close and out power the guy physically then that's where your brute strength and weight will pay dividends unless of course the person you are hitting is a grappler, in which case say good by to your arm lol.

I know plenty of folk who stand at 5'6 and are in their 50s and they would probably take out the vast majority of the forum users (inc myself) in a straighter. In my personal experience the ones that go round making all the noise are not the ones you have to worry about, it's the quiet little buggers you have to watch.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm 18stone 12lbs and if I take 100mg sildenafil I'm harder than any one. And ill challenege any one to prove otherwise!!!

- - - Updated - - -

I'm 18stone 12lbs and if I take 100mg sildenafil I'm harder than any one. And ill challenege any one to prove otherwise!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

what we need is a poll.

i dunno,,,, summit like 'who would win in a fight between tyson and bruce lee'

that should answer this question once and for all

:whistling:


----------



## ShibbyFly (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely, but there is ALWAYS someone harder!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes! every time I look in the mirror I get a boner!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

I've always said, doesn't matter how hard you are, it's how far you'll take it that counts.

I know plenty of skinny fkrs who'd not necessarily win in a straight 1v1 fist fight or even MMA style fight against the bigger lad, but on the street, they'd kill him, stab him or shoot him or something like that, just ain't worth it. Most skinny runts are tooled up these days. Stick a knife in you as soon as look at you now.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

NO.

but being HARD makes me BIG


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nope,

Dropped Dave this moring for waving a bacon butty at me and laughing knowing full well l am dieting, the tw*t...

Ok l used the Bobcat to drop him, but he went down so l am claiming it !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope. Most of the time, being big means i dont have to show people i cant fight for sh.it :lol:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

doesn't being hard make you big? what are we talking about exactly here


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> My dad is big and he is harder than anyone!


I bet my dad can fight your dad....


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> I bet my dad can fight your dad....


my daddy once saved 5 crackheads from a burning building, by himself


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Not at all. I could take the most mild mannered priest ever and get him to train like an animal, eat right, course of AAS etc. If he was huge it wouldn't mean a thing.

Being bigger and stronger does give you an advantage, but skill and knowledge is a FAR more important factor. At my last competition I was against a 18 stone guy in the semi-finals (Grappling) - I'm 15 stone, he was VERY strong but I beat him. Being big and strong didn't help with when my arm was wrapped tightly around his throat.

Half the time people training purely for size and aesthetics aren't very fast / explosive. It's completely different training. And while having a bigger neck / traps will help you when it comes to being punched, you can't build muscles on your chin, you could be 300lbs of solid muscle and have a glass jaw, look at Bob Sapp.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wearing a Tapout t-shirt makes you hard


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> wearing a Tapout t-shirt makes you hard


It also means you "do that UFC stuff" lmao

When you get the idiots shouting about how they're a "cage fighter" - I usually just say you might wanna see someone about that, kinda odd fighting cages all the time :S


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> It also means you "do that UFC stuff" lmao
> 
> When you get the idiots shouting about how they're a "cage fighter" - I usually just say you might wanna see someone about that, kinda odd fighting cages all the time :S


i had a guy in Smokey Joes in Liverpool telling me he was a cage fighter and that he fought for Next Generation in Liverpool, was bragging to impress bunch of girls that were beside my table, then some guy comes over and asks him if he knew 3 or 4 lads from Next Generation, but guy went red and walked off...the guy who pulled him about it said he made the names of but just called his bluff....was funny


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Some of the sickest, nastiest cnuts iv ever known are skinny little scrote bags. The bigger you are the harder you fall.. Especially when youv got the end of my doc marten flying directly toward your ballbag. Standard tekkers fighting manouver


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i had a guy in Smokey Joes in Liverpool telling me he was a cage fighter and that he fought for Next Generation in Liverpool, was bragging to impress bunch of girls that were beside my table, then some guy comes over and asks him if he knew 3 or 4 lads from Next Generation, but guy went red and walked off...the guy who pulled him about it said he made the names of but just called his bluff....was funny


Smokey Joes is directly below Next Gen haha - get loads of them around there, go for one or two lessons and they suddenly think they're Bisping.

I've had a few of the chavs outside my boxing gym tell me that they're a cage fighter and "boxing is sh*t", I just laughed and said he should come into the gym and wreck me if that's the case. He mumbled some excuse about going to pick a car up or something lol

The saying the loudest one in the room is the weakest is pretty true, a lot of big lads are very on edge and aggressive and this is usually due to some underlying confidence problem. The toughest people I know are all layed back and can laugh anything off. Funny part comes when people mistake that for weakness, ouch.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

All being equal aside the size with a smaller person yes - however this is very rarely the case so in general no.


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

Plenty of 14stone lads out there,ex-army, semi pro boxers or just nutters who would take apart any 18stone plus meat heads,

No matter how big you are if some one over 13.5st knows how to fight they would be big enough ,faster and strong enough to take down a roid head.

The biggest men on the planet would in excruciating pain from a throat strike,eye gouge or a thumb driven at the soft area behind the lower ear between the jaw and skull.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

viewtothegym said:


> The biggest men on the planet would in excruciating pain from a throat strike,eye gouge or a thumb driven at *the soft area behind the lower ear between the jaw and skull.*


I didnt even think about this area, it is pretty soft.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

for me, definitely, for others, not so much


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Being big doesn't make you hard, but if someone is hard they'd be even harder with an extra 5 stone, so long as it's not fat


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

viewtothegym said:


> Plenty of 14stone lads out there,ex-army, semi pro boxers or just nutters who would take apart any 18stone plus meat heads,
> 
> No matter how big you are if some one over 13.5st knows how to fight they would be big enough ,faster and strong enough to take down a roid head.
> 
> The biggest men on the planet would in excruciating pain from a throat strike,eye gouge or a *thumb driven at the soft area behind the lower ear between the jaw and skull.*


While sometimes effective, this point doesn't work too well when someone is actually going for it. Tried to use it in a comp once when I was stuck in a guillotine, I got to it and have it some serious pressure but he didn't seem too fazed.

Solar plexus is the best bet, I've had a mate of mine, 7 stone ish, 5ft 5 absolutely tiny with no training hit me there and I was on the floor. Happens to me in boxing sometimes too but not as much due to the gloves, doesn't get right in as much.

This argument is pointless, the meatheads who think their size makes them hard will remain to believe so, the people who think martial artists / boxers etc would take them to pieces will think so.

I've learnt that my size doesn't matter, in the ring, grappling or whatever. Skill does. Those of you who havn't had the experience can't comment as far as I am concerned, and a drunken tear up outside the chippy with someone smaller doesn't make your argument valid.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

viewtothegym said:


> Plenty of 14stone lads out there,ex-army, semi pro boxers or just nutters who would take apart any 18stone plus meat heads,
> 
> No matter how big you are if some one over 13.5st knows how to fight they would be big enough ,faster and strong enough to take down a roid head.
> 
> The biggest men on the planet would in excruciating pain from a throat strike,eye gouge or a thumb driven at the soft area behind the lower ear between the jaw and skull.


Yeah but that isn't the do all and end all, if you got a 16/17 stone "ex-army, semi pro boxers or just nutter" and equal in fitness against the 13.5 stone, it's likely he'd lose... unless the extra 3/4 stone are just fat... what i'm saying is who would win in their prime, Joe Calzaghe or Tyson?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my passion was boxing and big fck of bodybuilders dident worry me i found out that they are to tied up to throw a punch and they always ended up puffing and panting its a completly different game


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

Used it once, some idiot pushing his forehead into my face it hurt him alright.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oww,shucks,i am just a big softy,honest

But hurt my loved ones and find no limit to the anger i will lay upon thee.

If i was 10 stone it would be the same,so i feel realy it is all about how fooking hateful you become,,,,,hate,,,,hate,,,,


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

viewtothegym said:


> Used it once, some idiot pushing his forehead into my face it hurt him alright.


Yeah but it's only brief until he turns his head away or moves backwards? What happened after this? Did it infuriate him more?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

It help, but isnt the be all and end all


----------



## viewtothegym (Aug 26, 2012)

No got his throat and over powered him, he was heavier than me but shorter, it was a wincing of pain and a look of surprise, causing him to delay his next move giving me the advantage of time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Roy Shaw was 'arder than Lenny McLean unless it was in a boxing ring. On the street it was reckoned that Shaw was more of an animal and wouldn't have stopped.

Personally i'd have avoided both like the plague. lol

As for Tyson vs Calzaghe both in their prime, Tyson all the way. Even though Joe was a great fighter, Tysons power would rattle anyone. But Tyson wasn't a meathead, he was short, stocky and fast as ****. Ali vs Liston was kinda the comparison, sleeker vs massive, speed won out.

I dunno tbh, but it's food for thought.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I didnt even think about this area, it is pretty soft.


mastoid process.

classic one to punch like **** and watch em drop


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

jake lammota middle weight in the 50s so not very big one of the hardest men to ever step foot in the ring maybe the hardest


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

well... i know i should not reply to this but, no being big does not make you hard unless big guys have discovered a way to work out their head muscles to avoid any type of head injuries, concussions and knockouts. id rather fight Ronnie Coleman than Uriah Faber. big guys often have a false sense of confidence with this ''im big im hard'' attitude. this often gets them put on their asses quicker than they can Finnish that sentence by some tiny aggressive man with short man syndrome


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

fighting is all about experience,wether thats in a ring or just in the streets,the more fights you've had the tougher you are,might get some lad whos full of juice and massive but if he's never had a fight in his life he's bound to be soft as shyte.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> *fighting is all about experience,*wether thats in a ring or just in the streets,the more fights you've had the tougher you are,might get some lad whos full of juice and massive but if he's never had a fight in his life he's bound to be soft as shyte.


And knowledge. The best fighters in the world are still taught, if they where left to their own devices they wouldn't be anywhere near as good.

It's like anything, if you take someone who plays football in the street, they wont be better than a professional football player.

Same goes for fighting. Someone who likes a scrap outside the pub isn't going to beat a professional fighter.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> And knowledge. The best fighters in the world are still taught, if they where left to their own devices they wouldn't be anywhere near as good.
> 
> It's like anything, if you take someone who plays football in the street, they wont be better than a professional football player.
> 
> Same goes for fighting. Someone who likes a scrap outside the pub isn't going to beat a professional fighter.


Totaly disagree,as i posted before,a trained man who comes up against a non trained but experienced man full of hate most often loses,trust me mate,i know this from years of fighting with no rules in dirty little places

Many 'proffesional' fighters did not hate me as bad as i hated them,most fell asleep.HATE...HATE,,,,GRRRR

I did 14years of jujitsu,however i never rarely used this outside of door work,where you need 'moves' and control.

End of day no prizes for second and hate/extreme violence rule,especialy if you are 6'5"and well up in the 25 stone plus area(my fight weight in the day),fights last seconds,is all.

The bigger they are.....lol:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

In boxing parlance - "A good big'un always beats a good little'un".

Never a truer word.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> In boxing parlance - "A good big'un always beats a good little'un".
> 
> Never a truer word.


Love the sig!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Love the sig!


Haahaa, thanks mate. Do you remember that epic thread.

He is now over on TM annoying the fck out of all of those boys. He won't last long over there


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks mate. Do you remember that epic thread.
> 
> He is now over on TM annoying the fck out of all of those boys. He won't last long over there


Mate,he is one muppet mate,,,,,unreal


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

You cant lift weights with your chin


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

beefpotato said:


> well... i know i should not reply to this but, no being big does not make you hard unless big guys have discovered a way to work out their head muscles to avoid any type of head injuries, concussions and knockouts. id rather fight Ronnie Coleman than Uriah Faber. big guys often have a false sense of confidence with this ''im big im hard'' attitude. this often gets them put on their asses quicker than they can Finnish that sentence by some tiny aggressive man with short man syndrome


Deffo, Fabers a beast


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> You cant lift weights with your chin


Case in point!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Apparently being big makes robbie hard


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

lol jw certainly being big made him into a jackass on here. to ask that is cringe worthy :lol:

WELL HARD M8


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hardness?

Is this something that one really wants to aspire to?

I mean being hard would come with its whole set of problems that normal people would never have to deal with.

Its like owning a house with too many rooms and you are constantly cleaning it, seems pointless to me.

I would trade wisdom for all the hardness in the world.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What film was the line, would you rather be feared, or loved by people in, anyone know


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> You cant lift weights with your chin


i reckon if you did a head stand, balanced some small argos style cast iron plated on your chin then opened and closed your mouth alot you could :lol:

but you can defo train your neck which makes your chin alot more resistant to blows


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What film was the line, would you rather be feared, or loved by people in, anyone know


Dunno Ken ,but back in the day when sh1t was happening the rule was "Better be judged by twelve,than carried by six(not sure if that would be enough for me:lol,Hacks is the most correct poster as usaul Imo!

Far better to' tread lightly and carry a very big stick',especialy these days,,,


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

It's like when we were at school, if you were daft enough to be cock of the school, you would be fighting every night with other @rse holes, who were c0ck of there school, while us real men were out [email protected] the girls lol

ps it was more of a grope and a fondle than a [email protected], but thought it sounded more hard lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It's like when we were at school, if you were daft enough to be cock of the school, you would be fighting every night with other @rse holes, who were c0ck of there school, while us real men were out [email protected] the girls lol
> 
> Unless you happened to be the cock noone wanted to fook with:rolleyes:
> 
> ps it was more of a grope and a fondle than a [email protected], but thought it sounded more hard lol


- - - Updated - - -



Ken Hutchinson said:


> It's like when we were at school, if you were daft enough to be cock of the school, you would be fighting every night with other @rse holes, who were c0ck of there school, while us real men were out [email protected] the girls lol
> 
> Like oooooo lovely ti............ooooops!
> 
> ps it was more of a grope and a fondle than a [email protected], but thought it sounded more hard lol


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> fighting is all about experience,wether thats in a ring or just in the streets,the more fights you've had the tougher you are,might get some lad whos full of juice and massive but if he's never had a fight in his life he's bound to be soft as shyte.


well done mate best reply on here. It is experience and you can look a pro on the punchbag or pads but unless you spar with people in gym or on the streets in real life situations you will struggle.

- - - Updated - - -



HAWKUS said:


> fighting is all about experience,wether thats in a ring or just in the streets,the more fights you've had the tougher you are,might get some lad whos full of juice and massive but if he's never had a fight in his life he's bound to be soft as shyte.


well done mate best reply on here. It is experience and you can look a pro on the punchbag or pads but unless you spar with people in gym or on the streets in real life situations you will struggle.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No, you could be a juiced up monster but have the mind set of fukin micky mouse!!!


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

mind you the old double earhole clap is painful when done by a female...but when its done by a 6'4" 18 stone

lemon squeezer with a 50"chest and 18" arms it'll pop ya eyeballs outa ya head.... :cursing:


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Like my dad said to me once, son, it doesn't matter how big the other bloke is, they are all the same size when you step over them!!


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Size doesn't really matter when you put a gun in their face.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No, of course not, the hardest people I have heard mentioned (Shaw, McClean, Tyson, Lewis) etc are all fckin tiny.

Pencil necks back in their box.

As stated previously 'A good big'un will always beat a good little'un' so of course size matters.

How would Ricky Burns get on against Lennox Lewis


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Size doesn't really matter when you put a gun in their face.


Do much of that do you?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do much of that do you?


Yes I have. And it works


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do much of that do you?


Not much nowadays. Changed jobs


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yes I have. And it works


Does it ever get you banned from forums,as it aint nice?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> damne yes,,,, nowadays though it gets me banned


Oh


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im only hard when i watch porn...


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Not read the whole thread, sorry. However if it has't been mentioned, Tim Silva(mma fighter not at his best) v Pudz(arguably one of the strongest men of all time and carrying a fair amount of muscle) ...for those who don't know Pudz submitted to blows.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> Not read the whole thread, sorry. However if it has't been mentioned, Tim Silva(mma fighter not at his best) v Pudz(arguably one of the strongest men of all time and carrying a fair amount of muscle) ...for those who don't know Pudz submitted to blows.


Ye the wimp,not a fighter Tbh,

no hate ya see,

know he could have been better if he just...HATED more!

Cases in point--


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quality read. It seems as though all of the smaller guys are convinced that size doesn't matter  , all of the bigger guys KNOW that it does.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Quality read. It seems as though all of the smaller guys are convinced that size doesn't matter  , all of the bigger guys KNOW that it does.


im a big guy i know your wrong. is not the size of the dog its the size of the fight inside the dog that matters.

- - - Updated - - -



Huntingground said:


> Quality read. It seems as though all of the smaller guys are convinced that size doesn't matter  , all of the bigger guys KNOW that it does.


im a big guy i know your wrong. is not the size of the dog its the size of the fight inside the dog that matters.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

It matters but isn't the be all and end all. If you're small and you're against a bigger guy, you've got to be harder than him. His weight and reach will give him the advantage. Get two equally matched guys together, equal in all ways, the bigger guy wins.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Quality read. It seems as though all of the smaller guys are convinced that size doesn't matter  , all of the bigger guys KNOW that it does.


I'm 6ft 5 and 15 stone do I count as "big" or not? I don't think I am but I know size can actually be a DIS-ADVANTAGE if you train purely for size and not speed, stamina, explosiveness etc

Even if I was 18 stone I would say the same thing, until you get choked unconscious by someone who is 9 stone you won't understand. Or when sparring someone 11 stone who you can't put a glove on because he hits you and is out of range before you can even react. It's infuriating but the way it is.

Going against someone bigger just means you need to change your tactic, I know people 7 stone soaking wet who hit like an absolute train, lightening fast, incredibly accurate and you couldn't touch them if you tried because they've dedicated 10 years of their life to just learning to do that.

It's like someone tall saying "I'm tall so I can beat people who play basketball" - Being tall might give you a slight advantage but you're not going to beat someone whose life is playing basketball are you? There is more to it than just being tall.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> I'm 6ft 5 and 15 stone do I count as "big" or not? I don't think I am but I know size can actually be a DIS-ADVANTAGE if you train purely for size and not speed, stamina, explosiveness etc
> 
> Even if I was 18 stone I would say the same thing, until you get choked unconscious by someone who is 9 stone you won't understand. Or when sparring someone 11 stone who you can't put a glove on because he hits you and is out of range before you can even react. It's infuriating but the way it is.
> 
> ...


Controlled fighting is so very different to all out unlicenced fighting,not in the same ball park,i am sh1t at sparring i used to find i could not 'unleash the cracken' within,so what i want to do i could not as it causes too much damage for sparring and the sparring is over right there.I have never been superior at sparring,it is a sport.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you only have to read about the real hard men locked up in prisons all over the world to know that it's totally in the mind that makes someone hard...nothing to do with size


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately it make's some geezers think they're ard as nails when infact they're just bloated bellends! Depends on one's mentality i guess...


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

jw007 said:


> Discuss
> 
> I reckon 100% it does


Whats the crack with you making these threads????? Iv come across 2 or 3 this week of you talking about this same kind of b0llocks!!!!

Who gives a ****????

Aye size matters MAJORITY of the time.

But sure u know one on one fair digs dont happen that often nowadays apart from the gypsies!!!!

Boys will quicker just come round see you with few boys and few bats!!! Then your size it out the window big fella!!!!

How about keep the chat on here about training and reaching goals rather than pointless schoolyard **** talk like this!!!!!!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

every big city and town have their hard men, the police call them nutters and they are well known....they dont ever give up and unless you are prepared to do to them what they will do to you, then they are to be avoided....you would have to kill some of them to stop them.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> im a big guy i know your wrong. is not the size of the dog its the size of the fight inside the dog that matters.


I'm a big guy (20st+) and I KNOW i am right. Do you think Ricky Burns could beat Lennox Lewis??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As stated, all the heard men mentioned, Shaw, Lewis, Tyson, McClean are all massive men.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'm a big guy (20st+) and I KNOW i am right. Do you think Ricky Burns could beat Lennox Lewis??


In a boxing ring no, out on the street yes.

The hardest guys I know are not big, some of them you are lucky if they are 11 or 12 stone, and they could destroy you in 1000 different ways.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say yes. I'll bet a 15 stone you would hammer an 11 stone you so I think it def makes you better able to defend yourself than you were. Trained fighters is obviously different, an 11 stone boxer could probably give a 18 stone meathead a beating in the ring but if they were on the street and the 18 stone guy gets the boxer down then it's game over IMO. There is a reason for weight divisions in fighting sports because bigger guys hit a lot harder and that is a fact.

Just because you know a tough 11 stone nutcase doesn't mean anything, there is always an exception to the rule but it's not the norm


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ulster_timbo said:


> Whats the crack with you making these threads????? Iv come across 2 or 3 this week of you talking about this same kind of b0llocks!!!!
> 
> Who gives a ****????
> 
> ...


You do realise this thread was started in 2010 and the member in question doesn't post here anymore dont you.....?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Floyd mayweather Vs worlds strongest man žydr?nas savickas, Who wins in a street ruck......








VS


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Take a leg out and Savickas is done.

Not sure if Floyd would manage it right enough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

TG123 said:


> Floyd mayweather Vs worlds strongest man žydr?nas savickas, Who wins in a street ruck......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now who?








vS


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave said:


> Now who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see your point but savickas is worlds strongest man, i imagine he's no mug

genuinly interested to hear peoples opinions


----------



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You do realise this thread was started in 2010 and the member in question doesn't post here anymore dont you.....?


Lol nope!!! My bad!!!!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Controlled fighting is so very different to all out unlicenced fighting,not in the same ball park,i am sh1t at sparring i used to find i could not 'unleash the cracken' within,*so what i want to do i could not as it causes too much damage for sparring and the sparring* is over right there.I have never been superior at sparring,it is a sport.


Let me guess, eye gouges, knee kicks, groin strikes, throat strikes etc? - This would rely COMPLETELY on you getting hold of the person, which is easier said than done with good foot work. Even when I've got my younger brother to put some 4oz gloves on and I said "Go for whatever you can" he tried to gouge my eyes I just wrapped his arm up, he tried to kick my groin and I checked it, he tried to strike my throat I parryd his shot and my chin was down anyway.

And do you think trained fighters can't go for these "dirty" shots to? They are a big principle in Ju Jitsu but you can't rely on them, least of all when someone is raining bombs down on your face, 5 a second from all angles smothering you. A boxer can just as easily bite someones ear off if he wants.

I'm going to give up, this is the answer as i've said many times:

WHEN ALL OTHER THINGS ARE EQUAL, SIZE AND STRENGTH MATTER. HOWEVER THERE ARE MORE IMPORTANT ASPECTS TO FIGHTING THAN BEING BIG AND STRONG, SPEED, SHOT ACCURACY, SKILL AND TECHNIQUE, CONTROLLED AGGRESSION AND NOT JUST ANGER, DETERMINATION TO WIN NO MATTER WHAT etc - YES BEING BIG AND STRONG WILL GIVE YOU A BETTER CHANCE BUT AGAINST SOMEONE WHO TRAINS TO FIGHT (Provided they live and breath it, compete, have fully resisting opponents and take shots) - I WOULDN'T PUT MY MONEY ON THE GUY WHO JUST LIFTS.

If I had no other option, as in I couldn't walk away, talk him round, a 20 stone bodybuilder wouldn't phase me. They come into the gym and dojo with all the attitude and are quickly chopped down to size when my arm is wrapped around their throat and their eyes are dimming or I hammer in a liver shot and they fall on the floor weeping. I'm a very nice person but people with an attitude problem who come across as bully's need to be taught not to judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> Let me guess, eye gouges, knee kicks, groin strikes, throat strikes etc? - This would rely COMPLETELY on you getting hold of the person, which is easier said than done with good foot work. Even when I've got my younger brother to put some 4oz gloves on and I said "Go for whatever you can" he tried to gouge my eyes I just wrapped his arm up, he tried to kick my groin and I checked it, he tried to strike my throat I parryd his shot and my chin was down anyway.
> 
> And do you think trained fighters can't go for these "dirty" shots to? They are a big principle in Ju Jitsu but you can't rely on them, least of all when someone is raining bombs down on your face, 5 a second from all angles smothering you. A boxer can just as easily bite someones ear off if he wants.
> 
> ...


It's good to have an opinion mate,no need to shout though,i like you avoid all and any violance these days,i speak from past experience,not current desire,so agreed we leave it there,i think we would be like a train crash a mate? :lol:

Be lucky.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It's good to have an opinion mate,no need to shout though,i like you avoid all and any violance these days,i speak from past experience,not current desire,so agreed we leave it there,i think we would be like a train crash a mate? :lol:
> 
> Be lucky.


Not shouting just using capitals, i've been saying it for pages and pages lol

It's all good buddy


----------

